# Quilt of Valor



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are pictures of the latest quilt I have made. It is for a friend of mine that is former Military, and TRULY deserves it.

Dave


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Very nice. I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a lovely design. I'm sure your friend will be very happy to receive such a gift.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Great quilt


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice design, pleasing to the eye. He&#8217;ll love it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, & I especially like the camo on the back. I am sure he will be delighted with it.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice and makes my heart glad to know of your kindness,, I really like the way you quilted it.. good job!!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

maxine said:


> Very nice and makes my heart glad to know of your kindness,, I really like the way you quilted it.. good job!!


 Maxine,

Thank you for the kind words. FYI, it is a pantograph pattern to form a 5 point star in 2 passes with the machine. I thought it would be difficult to see in the pictures. Our machine is old, but it works for us. I'm now working on another that is more complicated, so it will probably be a while before I get pictures of it.

This is one of several things I do to see that no military person get treated the way I was treated when I came home (VERY bad memories for me). And as someone else (I forger who) said, "The person that defends our country should ALWAYS get paid MORE than the person that defends a football". 

Dave


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Dave, 
I understand what you are saying about coming home from the war,, My Husband is a Vietnam Vet, Navy 6 years... I remember those days too,, disrespect and horrible for our military folks coming home,, the news media was a big problem,, My Dad was Army WWII Vet,,same thing for him,, and now my Son is 10 years Navy, MA.. he atleast gets respect and thanks for his service.. I'd like to say the same to you,, THANK YOU for your Service and Sacrifice for our country.. 

Its people like you that makes our country great,, not the football players.. geez,,


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

maxine said:


> Dave,I
> I understand what you are saying about coming home from the war,, My Husband is a Vietnam Vet, Navy 6 years... I remember those days too,, disrespect and horrible for our military folks coming home,, the news media was a big problem,, My Dad was Army WWII Vet,,same thing for him,, and now my Son is 10 years Navy, MA.. he atleast gets respect and thanks for his service.. I'd like to say the same to you,, THANK YOU for your Service and Sacrifice for our country..
> 
> Its people like you that makes our country great,, not the football players.. geez,,


 Maxine,

Thank you for understanding. 

Dave


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow !!!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the other Quilts of Valor that we have made.

Dave


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome,, !! Thanks for sharing again.. Love to see these quilts..


----------

